# Cypripedium tibeticum



## Mafate (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,

I am very pleased to show you this little beauty. It has produced 7 growths this year, with 5 flowers. The last one is still a green bud buried in the middle of its leaves while the oldest one is widely opened as you can see.

Finally, this will give me a longer flowering period, lucky boy I am! 









Regards.


----------



## biothanasis (May 20, 2010)

Spectacular colour!!! Where are u located?


----------



## Mafate (May 20, 2010)

Thank you biothanasis. Yes, it is a somewhat dark one. I live in France.


----------



## biothanasis (May 20, 2010)

Is it too hot in your place in summer? If yes then how do you cope with such plants?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 20, 2010)

Just superb...


----------



## parvi_17 (May 20, 2010)

WOW! You don't see a heck of a lot of multi-growth tibeticums, it seems.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2010)

Wow Wow Wow!!!


----------



## paphreek (May 20, 2010)

Magnificent!


----------



## Jorch (May 21, 2010)

I can't stop drooling! It's beautiful! :drool:


----------



## JeanLux (May 21, 2010)

Bienvenu au club!!!! Elles sont très belles!!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (May 21, 2010)

Good form and color! Thanx for sharing.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 21, 2010)

A spectacular plant - very nicely grown.

Congratulations on doing a generally difficult species very nicely!

Ron


----------



## Dido (May 22, 2010)

a really nice and beig plant. 
Keep on watching for this


----------



## smartie2000 (May 23, 2010)

very deeply coloured!


----------



## Clark (May 23, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Mafate (May 23, 2010)

Hello all,

Thank you very much for your nice comments! 

@biothanasis: I keep them in a shaded place and water them often, but France is for sure less hot than Greece!

Merci Jean ! 

Regards.


----------

